# Cub 5252 Transmission whine



## RedRanger

My new 5252 is a great machine. It does have an extremely loud whine from rear of the tranny even when idling. Dealer says its normal but its really loud. Anyone know whether these are noisier than most?


----------



## guest2

Why not contact CUB directly and ask? At least it would protect your warranty to let them know you hear it but the dealer said it's OK in case it's not and causes a bigger problem. They wouldn't be able to hold you responsible by saying you should have stopped using it when you heard the noise. Is the noise only noticible indoors like a garage or shed or is it outside also?


----------



## RedRanger

That's a good idea sichows. The noise is very loud, even outside. Everything works fine but it is really unusually loud. The hydro oil is checked via a sightglass and looks fine. I think I will do the question to the cub website though.


----------



## jodyand

Could it be air is there a way to purge it:question: 
Jody


----------



## RedRanger

I wouldn't know what air sounds like or if it can be purged. This sounds like hydrostatic whine except that its pretty loud and does it constantly, even does it at idle. This is a huge tranny, rear pto and all, so I don't really have anything to compare to.


----------



## jodyand

Like on a car with power steering that has a bad whine when you turn the wheel that means it has air in the lines. Is the oil in the site glass look smooth or is bubbly looks like its full of air.
Jody


----------



## RedRanger

Yep, thats what it sounds like. When I checked the sightglass tonight I thought I saw some bubbles but it might have been a reflection. Sounds like you're on to something. I'm going to call the dealer in the morning. Think that can harm the transmission? I already have a couple hours on it.


----------



## MowHoward2210

I think it is normal to have some air bubbles in your hydrostat when new. They will eventually purge out. Not sure about your whine, or if that is what is causing it. I had some bubbles in my JD 2210, and had to add fluid here and there the first 10 hours or so (have a FEL, too). Everybody, including dealer said that was normal when new.


----------



## RedRanger

mowhoward, Thanks for the insight. Bubbles don't bother me as much as the noise. It may be normal but, wow, is it loud.

I'm lysdexic too!


----------



## Live Oak

All hydrostatic drive trans. have that characteristic high pitched whine. Some more than others. If you suspect some air; running the transission at full pedal speed at operation rpm for several minutes should purge any air. It the park brakes are sticking, this can make the whine worse. But if it does it standing still; probably either air or it is normal operation. Have you check the trans. fluid level according to the operators manual? Low oil level can cause this problem too.


----------



## RedRanger

Chief, You're right about all the hydros having this whine and it may just be because this is so much larger of a hydro that the noise is that much louder. The fluid is checked by looking in a little sight glass and I can see fluid when the engine is off but not when the engine is on. I think thats normal.


----------



## Live Oak

My 4410 eHydro whines but I think I am accustomed to it now.


----------



## RedRanger

Chief, Question about your 4410, does the same lift handle control both the 3pt hitch and the belly mower? If so, is there any way to lock the mower up while using the 3pt? My cub is set up so that the lift handle controls both, which seems to mean that if I wanted to use a 3pt blade, for instance, I would have to remove the belly mower.


----------



## Live Oak

I have 2 pull knobs for the pto's. Unforturnately if the mid pto is engaged the rear pto turns as well. On mine to operate the mid pto; you must pull the mid pto knob 1st and then the rear pto knob to engage. I don't know why they designed it like that but it has not been a problem for me yet. I would prefer separate pto engagement.


----------



## RedRanger

The PTO was going to be my next question, how bout the lift, does the same handle work both the 3pt hitch and the belly mower?? Can you lock the belly mower in the up position?


----------



## Live Oak

I have a separate SCV and control handle for the MMM lift. The 3 pt. hitch lift has its own lever as well.


----------



## RedRanger

I called the dealer this morning and he assures that the noise is normal, just loud. He said he talked to Cub about it when he got the first 5000's in.


----------



## Live Oak

In most cases the whine quiets down a good bit once the oil has warmed up.


----------



## Matt

I've driven compacts before with pretty loud whine. The hydraulic pump is quite large, so I'm not really surprised. Remember that it's always providing pressure for the lifts and steering, as well as the tranny.


----------



## RedRanger

Good point Matt. I was looking at the manual for the hydro change and it is like 5 gallons or something. A huge capacity compared to the 3000 I had.


----------



## Live Oak

My 4410 took a just a tad over 9 gallons.


----------



## Jeff Gregrow

I have a 5252 and it's pretty quiet when sitting still, just idling, when going in either direction it has a hydro whine, much like that of my cub 1862, no louder. I do have a loud pto noise coming from the rear end when the pto is engaged, seems much louder than it really should, anyone else have that noise?


----------



## IH farm boy

its the size of the transmission a hydrostatic combine transmission is loud but so is the rest


----------

